# About portsnap server



## sw2wolf (Aug 5, 2012)

I seems "portsnap.hshh.org" is NOT up to date as "portsnap.FreeBSD.org" does ?  But "portsnap.FreeBSD.org" is slower than "portsnap.hshh.org".

then what server should i use ?


Sincerely!


----------

